# Günstiger Gaming Laptop?!



## Darius88 (14. Februar 2015)

*Günstiger Gaming Laptop?!*

Hy Leute,

kurze frage brauch nen Lapi fürs Zocken, kein high-end Spiele müssen laufen rest egal
hab mich schon in diversen i-net portalen informiert aber iwi sind mir da die Lapis zu teuer.

hab Ihr da erfahrunegn oder vorschläge??

Preismässig soll der nicht viel mehr als 500 Euronen kosten, wie gesagt ist nur für unterwegs
und solange Spiele laufen (MMORPG) ist mir der rest egal


mfg 
Darius


----------



## alfalfa (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiger Gaming Laptop?!*

Wie müssen die Spiele denn laufen? Hohe Einstellungen? Mittlere Einstellungen? Niedrige?

Für 500,- bekommste Notebooks mit Core i3 und NV GT 820M oder halt AMD A6 / A8 / A10 und AMD GPU / APU.

Für 529,- bekommst du schon eins mit i5 (Dual Core mit HT und Tubro Boost) und NV GT 840M 2GB.
Acer Aspire E5-771G-50HX Core i5 4GB 500GB GeForce 840M Full-HD Display ohne Windows bei notebooksbilliger.de

Damit sollten sich die meisten Spiele auf mittleren bis hohen Einstellungen schon relativ gut spielen lassen, den RAM kannste auf 8 GB erweitern.
Vom Akku sollte man aber nicht zu viel erwarten, schon gar nicht im Spielbetrieb.


----------



## Darius88 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiger Gaming Laptop?!*

Mittlere einstellungen wären schon nice 

Wenn schon nen i5 in Budget drin ist werde ich mir auch einen zulegen um die paar Euros kommts auch nicht mehr an 

Das mit dem Akku ist mir klar,ist aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, hauptsache ist das ich Ihn schnell auf/abbauen und eben mitnehmen kann.

danke für den Tipp, werde noch bisle stöbern oder vl gleich den Acer kaufen mal schauen^^


----------



## Cinnayum (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiger Gaming Laptop?!*

Sparwunder mit leichten Verarbeitungsschwächen und blassem Display:

Lenovo Z50-70 39,6 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
(Lenovo Z50-70 39.6 cm (15,6 Zoll FHD TN) Notebook (Intel Core i5 4210U, 2,7 GHz, 4GB RAM)


----------



## deejay-pat (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiger Gaming Laptop?!*

MSI GP60-Proi545FD (0016GH-SKU12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


Also diese Msi Notebooks haben deutlich leistungsfähigere Prozessoren, ich würde den Aufpreis Zahlen.


----------



## Darius88 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiger Gaming Laptop?!*

Knackpunkt ist ja die Kohle (limit sind nunmal die 500 +/- 50,weils mir einfach nicht mehr wert ist) ,das es bessere gibt oder das P/L verhätniss besser passt weiß ich.

Problem ist das ich in der Arbeit viel unterwegs bin und auch teilweiße auswerts bleiben muss d.h Abends nicht Zuhause.
Teils nur 1 Nacht, teils die ganze Woche ist verschieden.

Und somit brauch ich was hauptsache günstiges und mobiles zum zocken.


----------



## zarkanis (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiger Gaming Laptop?!*

Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem Laptop mit den identischen Anforderungen und bin dabei auf dieses Teil hier gestoßen:
ASUS F550ZE-XX090D Notebook / 15,6" / A8-7200P / 8GB / 500GB / Radeon R7 M260DX / Free DOS bei notebooksbilliger.de
Erscheint erst im April, daher gibts dafür noch keine Tests.
Vorteil bei diesem wäre aber, dass die Graka schon GDDR5 VRAM hat und nicht wie die Nvidia Pendants DDR3. Insgesamt ist aber die Graka und der Prozessor langsamer, dafür hat er echte 4 Kerne, 8GB RAM und ist als Student günstig zu bekommen (460,- Euro).
Naja ich werde diesen mal im Auge behalten und bin auf die Tests gespannt.


----------



## Cinnayum (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiger Gaming Laptop?!*

Der A8-7200 hat keine echten 4 Kerne.
Er hat 2 Module mit 2 Schedulern, 2 Fließkommaarithmetik-ALUs und 4 Ganzzahlarithmetik-ALUs. Das will uns AMD nur zu gerne als echte 4 Kerne verkaufen...

Außerdem ist die zugrunde liegende Architektur, Verzeihung, Schrott. Und AMD bekommt deshalb völlig zurecht bei potenten Notebooks keinen Fuß in die "Markt"-Tür.

Die R7-M260DX scheint eine Dual-Graphics Lösung basierend auf einer Low-End 384-Shader Grafikkarte zu sein, also nichts, was sich ein vernünftig denkender Mensch in seinen Rechner bauen würde.
Aber Tests habe ich auch nicht ergooglen können.

Is the r7 M260 DX the same as the r7 M260X? : techsupport
AMD Radeon R7 M260 - NotebookCheck.net Tech


----------



## iTzZent (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiger Gaming Laptop?!*

Selbst wenn die R7-M260DX mit GDDR5 vRAM betrieben wird kommst sie nicht an die Leistung der GT840M ran. 



> *Performance*
> Die Leistung der Radeon R7 M260X profitiert von der vergleichsweise hohen Speicherbandbreite und liegt in etwa zwischen einer GeForce GT 730M und GeForce 830M.  Moderne Spiele des Jahres 2014 können damit in niedrigen bis mittleren  Einstellungen flüssig dargestellt werden, etwas ältere oder weniger  anspruchsvolle Titel auch mit höheren Settings.



Von AMD Prozessoren sollte man, besonders in der Preisklasse, auch unbedingt die Finger lassen, das sind alles nur Blender mit extrem wenig Leistung.

Eine Kombination zwischen ULV i5 und einer GT840M wäre das Optimum in der Preisklasse und das bekommt man auch problemlos für 500Euro +/-50Euro

Acer Aspire E5-571G-557W (NX.MLCEG.023) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS F555LN-DM268D schwarz (90NB0642-M04500) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS F555LN-XO128D schwarz (90NB0642-M02090) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.at/de/lenovo-z50-70-schwarz-59425299-a1131933.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
http://geizhals.at/de/acer-aspire-e5-571g-59ct-nx-mlceg-033-a1199266.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
http://geizhals.at/de/hp-pavilion-15-p125ng-k4e84ea-a1171749.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
http://geizhals.at/de/asus-f555ln-dm267h-schwarz-90nb0643-m04480-a1194434.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
etc


----------



## zarkanis (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiger Gaming Laptop?!*

Ja leute, ich weiß. Habe ja auch gesagt dass der Prozi und die Graka langsamer sind als bei Nvidia Pendants in der Preisklasse...

Ansonsten könnte man auch überlegen zu warten und zu schauen wie sich die neue 940m so schlägt und diese in Kombinationen mit nem i5-5xxx nehmen. Da hat man alles eine Spur effizienter.


----------



## cTheRipper (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiger Gaming Laptop?!*

Mal zwei Fragen,
bei so einem i5(u) und ner 840M und FullHD:
Was für Frameraten wären bei Diablo 3 zu erwarten?

Da ich meinem bisherigen Laptop mit einer SSD betreibe (der Lap ist aber aaaaaalt und kurz vor der Verschrottung), dürfte es  doch kein Problem sein die HDD durch die SSD auszutauschen?!


----------



## alfalfa (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiger Gaming Laptop?!*

Gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Einige neue Laptops haben eine M.2 Schnittstelle, da kann man eine schöne kleine SSD platzsparend hinzufügen.
Die zweite Möglichkeit ist, die vorhandene Festplatte durch eine SSD komplett zu ersetzen. Das spart etwas Strom, verursacht weniger Wärme, weniger Geräusche und ist ggf minimal leichter und noch stoßresistenter.
Die dritte Möglichkeit besteht darin, ein vorhandenes optisches Laufwerk auszubauen und durch eine passende Festplattenhalterung zu ersetzen. Das optische Laufwerk kann man dann in ein kostengünstiges externes Gehäuse verfrachten, um es optional zu nutzen, wenn man es mal braucht.
Ich habe letzteres gemacht, weil ich auf die 750 GB Festplatte nicht verzichten wollte.
Bei den gesunkenen SSD-Preisen sollte man sich aber vielleicht überlegen, ob Möglichkeit 2 nicht besser ist, falls Möglichkeit 1 nicht möglich ist.


----------

